# Simple Children's Sock pattern



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Can someone please help me find a pattern for a simple knit sock in children's size.

It seems I get lost going in circles doing an internet search.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm very sure I have a a few children sized sock patterns at home and if someone can't help you out before then, I can always bring it into the office tomorrow, scan and email to you.


----------



## mokih (Mar 2, 2008)

Are you a member of ravelry.com? 

I like the "riblet" socks I found there - very easy.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I am a member of "Ralvery".................that's where I got "lost".

I seem to be blocked from the "user friendly" edition of "ralvery" that so many others seem to enjoy.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> > Yes! Thank you!
> >
> > I already know I'm an idiot!
> > I already have an internal tape that is on 'auto play' that reminds me constantly!
> > ...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Good question Tallpines! I sent a note to Ravelry asking how and where we can find that pattern. I'll let you know what I hear back.

Lion Brand also has a lot of good free patterns, you do need to join but it's free. If you need help let me know, I can post a link.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is a good one. Size 2's, top down construction.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ribbed-socks-for-kids

and the non-ravelry link, right to her blog:
http://www.spudandchloe.com/blog/2009/08/ribbed-socks-for-kids-free-pattern/


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Note the corrections on that first one, they are under the "free pattern" button.

WIHH, thanks for that link, it looks like there are a lot of treasures there.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Thank you for the suggestions....................

I really have been in a brain fog lately-------------------and a marriage fog, too.
Things have not been going well since my MIL died mid October...............
DH has taken to finding fault with me AND my mother (84), bringing up c-r-a-p from 25 years ago---------------------and that tends to stir up my issues with my depression.....................

And in addition to that I've had painters here for a couple days a week for the last 3 weeks.
The whole house is in major disarray-------------------step ladders, and extension ladders INSIDE the house----we have 22 feet vaulted ceilings ------ a mixture of paint and varnish smells---------------
I cant' locate the 5 --- or was it 6----- Irish Hiking Scarves I already have knitted for Chritmas gifts.
My saving grace is that the 15 month Granddaughter if here today to bring me some cheer.

Okay----Sorry to unload but you may have saved me a few $$$ and a long drive to "Talk" with a professional :kiss:


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

tallpines said:


> I cant' locate the 5 --- or was it 6----- Irish Hiking Scarves I already have knitted for Chritmas gifts.


I'm very good at hiding things so well that I can't find them when it need them and for that very reason, my dining room table is currently covered in handmade socks.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

((((((((((((((((((((((((Tallpines)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) I am sorry things are so tense at home. Don't apologise for dumping on us. We are here for you.

Wishing you well and strength to get through the next 3 weeks or however long it takes to get thing back on course.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Do we have this pattern thing sorted out or should I dig through my patterns? 

Tallpines, you mention that you only have one set of dpn's. I just happen to be a needle hoarder with tons of duplicates. If you would be interested in giving some bamboo needles a new home, just send me your address and a vague idea of what sizes might be helpful and I'm darned sure I've got something close.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

wr said:


> Do we have this pattern thing sorted out or should I dig through my patterns?
> 
> Tallpines, you mention that you only have one set of dpn's. I just happen to be a needle hoarder with tons of duplicates. If you would be interested in giving some bamboo needles a new home, just send me your address and a vague idea of what sizes might be helpful and I'm darned sure I've got something close.


Like I said, I'm new to socks and purchased the #2 dpn for the sock KAL.
I have most every size of standard (not dpn's) from size 6 to 13.

I would love to offer a good home to any extra's you might have in the sizes smaller than 6 --- other than #2.

Edited to add******
{I've been thinking about your offer for knitting needles.
While I really appreciate it, I'm thinking by the time we pay postage from Canada, it will probably be cheaper for me to just buy a few more sets next time I get a coupon for JoAnn's or Michaels.
Thank you so much for offering to help.}

As far as the pattern thing --------- yes, I believe you wonderful ladies have given me enough leads to links for patterns I can use.

Thank you all for your help and support~~~~~


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I didn't ask you to worry about shipping costs and they aren't as bad as you'd think so give me through the weekend to sort through the big mess I have and I'll see what looks good and what doesn't.


----------

